# [X11] gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 e driver nvidia

## gutter

Ho aggiornato il kernel del mio sistema al gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 e ho notato i seguenti problemi:

1 - Se installo il pkg nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 il modulo non viene caricato, "Invalid Module Format"

2 - Se installo il pkg nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 ottengo un framerate con glxgears basso (dell'ordine dei 70 FPS mentre prima ottenevo circa 700 FPS)   :Sad: 

La mia scheda grafica è una TNT2.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Con quel kernel i driver nvidia non vanno ancora. Inoltre il modulo usb ha cambiato da hid a usbhid .

----------

## gutter

Dal momento che si tratta di una minor release non credevo che ci fossero tutti questi problemi con i driver nvidia.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato il kernel del mio sistema al gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 e ho notato i seguenti problemi:

 

Mi hai preceduto [nella sventura!]

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 - Se installo il pkg nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 il modulo non 

 Anche a me *gutter wrote:*   

> 2 - Se installo il pkg nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 ottengo un framerate con glxgears basso (dell'ordine dei 70 FPS mentre prima ottenevo circa 700 FPS)  
> 
> 

 

Almeno te riesci a vederlo il tuo WM, a me si blocca anche dopo aver emerso nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 co nquesto errore  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
Jun 19 11:31:15 INSPIRON8600 nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 19 11:31:15 INSPIRON8600 0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

Jun 19 11:31:16 INSPIRON8600 0: NVRM: client supports wrong rm api version!!

Jun 19 11:31:16 INSPIRON8600 0: NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!

```

----------

## n3m0

Madonna...stavo per rebootare con la 2.6.7...

Come non detto.

Cerco info in giro a riguardo.

----------

## Cagnulein

io con i development-sources 2.6.7 e nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4 nessun problema B)

----------

## solka

Anche io non ho nessun problema...per capire se effettivamente  il kernel 2.6.7 facesse abbassare gli fps ho provato a lanciare glxgears su un kernel 2.6.6. I risultati sono praticamente uguali [ho una Geforce 2 GTS]

 *Kernel 2.6.6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6306 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1261.200 FPS
> 
> 6965 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1393.000 FPS
> ...

 

 *Kernel 2.6.7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1228.400 FPS
> 
> 6607 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1321.400 FPS
> ...

 

----------

## mambro

A me nn va perchè ho messo nel kernel l'opzione per lo stack a 4Kb che in effetti aumenta un po' le prestazione... però nell'ebuild dicono

```

pkg_setup() {

    mtrr_check

    echo

    ewarn "The new 2.6.6 Series kernels include an option for 4K Stack sizes,"

    ewarn "this option must NOT be selected. This driver will only work with"

    ewarn "the OLD 8K Stack size, please ensure you leave 8K stack sizes for now."

    echo

}

```

Quindi per ora niente drivers nvidia, uso quelli standard tanto nn mi serve mai l'accelerazione... sperando che prima o poi risolvano questo problema   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato il kernel del mio sistema al gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 e ho notato i seguenti problemi:

 

Scusa ma che scheda video hai?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Scusa ma che scheda video hai?

 Ops dimenticavo   :Embarassed:   *Quote:*   

> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)

 

----------

## codadilupo

NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run e kernel 2.6.7-rc3-mm2... quasi no problem  :Wink: 

Nel senso che apparentemente tutto é posto, ma wolfsp non parte piu'. Tuxracer invece va  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run e 2.6.7-gentoo, va perfetto!

con il 2.6.6 vanilla avevo problemi anche io

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run e 2.6.7-gentoo, va perfetto!
> 
> con il 2.6.6 vanilla avevo problemi anche io

 

Scheda video?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ge force fx 5200 128mb ddr (pacco)

----------

## zUgLiO

```

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

```

tutto ok

invece nell'altro pc ho un'altro modello di geforce,una Vanta, che con il development-sources-2.6.7 non ne vuole sapere di fuzionare

----------

## gutter

Da quello che ho capito allora forse il problema è legato solamente alla schede che hanno come GPU il TNT2 (assieme alla Vanta)  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho capito allora forse il problema è legato solamente alla schede che hanno come GPU il TNT2 (assieme alla Vanta) 

 

E non ti dimenticare la mia Ge Force 4 4200   :Crying or Very sad:   eppecchè non va??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E non ti dimenticare la mia Ge Force 4 4200    eppecchè non va??

 

eppecchè sarò stordito!  :Very Happy:  Cosami serve emergere nvidia-kernel ~x86 se poi non scarico anche il rispettivo nvidia-glx??

Evvai, UT2004 mi sembra addirittura leggermente più fluido  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sarà solo suggestione!

----------

## masterbrian

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Jun 19 11:31:15 INSPIRON8600 nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> ...

 

Avevo anche io lo stesso problema poi ho dato:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 " emerge nvidia-glx

```

prova a vedere se cosi' ti funziona  :Smile: 

Purtroppo non mi sembrano molto stabili...  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Io ho installato:

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2
```

e le cose non migliorano per nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## masterbrian

Bhe ma a te funzionano, perdi qualche fps ma almeno x ti parte  :Smile:  A deadhead  non partiva proprio X.

----------

## Diggs

Risolto con:

1) Nella configurazione del kernel v2.6.7-gentoo-r5:

```
Kernel hacking  ---> [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb (opzione disabilitata).
```

2) 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx 
```

----------

## gutter

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Bhe ma a te funzionano, perdi qualche fps ma almeno x ti parte  A deadhead  non partiva proprio X.

 

Non è che perdo solo qualche FPS ne perdo ben 700  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Bhe ma a te funzionano, perdi qualche fps ma almeno x ti parte  A deadhead  non partiva proprio X.

 

E' vero, ma lì la colpa era mia.  :Embarassed: 

Come ho scritto sopra avevo installato il pacchetto nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r2 ma non avevo emerso nvidia-glx della stessa versione. Per questo non partiva! Adesso va tutto che è un piacere  :Smile: 

----------

## HunterD

Piccola domanda : nvidia-kernel è fondamentale ?? Chiedo perchè facendo un emerge -pv nvidia-kernel me lo segna come pacchetto nuovo !!! Quindi come se non fosse installato !! eppure non noto nessun problema....

EDIT : ho detto una ca**ata è fondamentale , etcat -v me ne ha dato conferma...

----------

## masterbrian

fondamentale no, se ti parte x probabilmente come driver stai usando nv anziche' nvidia. Per sfruttare invece tutte le potenzialita' della tua scheda invece e' consigliabile  :Smile: 

----------

